
Show HN: A script to check if Benford's law applies to GitHub stats (it does!) - chpmrc
https://github.com/chpmrc/benfordslaw
======
moistly
I’m curious about what an analysis of the COVID stats would show.

~~~
chpmrc
Oh man...I'll check!

~~~
moistly
And...?

